# Costa coffee opening at the old Homelook 460 Brixton Road, SW9



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

NetworkRail are offering this long closed building up for rent again. 

I'd completely forgotten about the 'Universal Plus' years, but can anyone remember what it was before that?

Feature: http://www.urban75.org/blog/homelooksanders-460-brixton-road-yours-for-9kmonth/


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 15, 2011)

At £9K, no wonder it's been empty for so long !


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

NetworkRail say they're going to refurbish the interior which probably a good idea seeing as it was a crumbling shithole before.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 15, 2011)

There's a bit more on the old Sanders firm here: http://landmark.lambeth.gov.uk/display_page.asp?section=landmark&id=8060

Apparently they were (fairly?) early adopters of penumatic tubes for handling internal mail and cash, possibly. (http://www.ids.u-net.com/cash/locations/eng-london.htm)

E2a an interview with Sidney Sanders, one of the old proprietors, here: http://bettikvah.org.uk/Hindsight-sidney sanders.html and a bit more about the company here http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/nra/onlinelists/GB 0088 IV260(vA2627933).pdf


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

Cheers for those updates - I've added the photo to the article (Lambeth landmark was down last night) and linked back to this thread.

It's quite depressing to see how the building has deteriorated in recent years.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, the facade is ace, never went in there when it was last open - is the interior anything in particular?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Yeah, the facade is ace, never went in there when it was last open - is the interior anything in particular?


It was really, really run down, with a few steps up to a slightly higher level at the back. It was a bit of a dump.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Mar 15, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> At £9K, no wonder it's been empty for so long !


 
How long has it been empty? 5 years? At 9k a month that's half a million over 5 years. Network Rail has let half a million pounds slip through its flabby fingers. 

And that's not taking into account the economic and social cost of having an ugly empty building in the middle of town.


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks decidedly closed in the photo from '84, despite the site saying it's open!


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2011)

Word has just reached my ears that the old Homelook building - the knackered old red-shuttered building in the middle of Brixton under the bridge - is going to join the growing throng of coffee shops in Brixton, with work starting on a new Costa in two months (subject to contract).

Background: http://www.urban75.org/blog/homelooksanders-460-brixton-road-yours-for-9kmonth/


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2011)

See new thread here - it's going to be a Costa Coffee!

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...ning-at-the-old-Homelook-460-Brixton-Road-SW9


----------



## ajdown (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty much opposite Starbucks?  Good grief...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Feature: http://www.urban75.org/blog/homelooksanders-460-brixton-road-yours-for-9kmonth/


 

I was going to suggest it would make an ideal location for another coffee shop, then I read this:



> Update 16th March 2011: via the rumour mill – “Network Rail own the site and have agreed to refurbish for Costa to move in. Work should begin in about 2 months, subject to contract


 

Internet's going slow today.  Posted before Editor said it's going to be Costa!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds good.  Having coffee whilst trains go rumbling overhead


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh dear, how pointless and irritating  

Unrelated but a big one has just opened in SW18 too.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sounds good.  Having coffee whilst trains go rumbling overhead


 I see what you did there. 


Badgers said:


> Oh dear, how pointless and irritating
> 
> Unrelated but a big one has just opened in SW18 too.


 Costa Coffee have just opened in N7 (taking over the gaff )  Are they on some expansion spree?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I see what you did there.



Wasn't even intentional


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

I reckon Editor will be a regular in there, sitting listening for steam trains


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, it has to be an improvement on what's there now.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon Editor will be a regular in there, sitting listening for steam trains


 
I wonder if it has tube trains going underneath as well, would be cool if you could hear trains above and below.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

bi0boy said:


> Well, it has to be an improvement on what's there now.


 
Webster's may get more business as well


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2011)

If it means they clean up that lovely tiled facade, I don't mind.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 16, 2011)

Crispy said:


> If it means they clean up that lovely tiled facade, I don't mind.


That _would _be nice.


But jeez, more coffee!


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd like to see the inside of the place.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> I'd like to see the inside of the place.


 

Did you never go in when it was Homelook?


----------



## Onket (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't remember the building ever being open.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> I can't remember the building ever being open.



Was handy for things like christmas decorations, tupperware and the like before Brixton got the 99p and £1 shops

I remember those naff waterfall pictures as well that made it look like the water was really falling.  Think that was the first place I ever saw them


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Was handy for things like christmas decorations, tupperware and the like before Brixton got the 99p and £1 shops
> 
> I remember those naff waterfall pictures as well that made it look like the water was really falling.  Think that was the first place I ever saw them


I went there quite a lot for cheapo-just-about-good-enough-for-the-job goods although they they sold some astonishingly tacky stuff as well. They were indeed big on those waterfall things.

But anything that tidies up that crumbling façade has got to be good even if it is yet another coffee shop.


----------



## zenie (Mar 16, 2011)

At least Costa tastes nice and is a decent strength, unlike Starbucks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

editor said:


> I went there quite a lot for cheapo-just-about-good-enough-for-the-job goods although they they sold some astonishingly tacky stuff as well. They were indeed big on those waterfall things.
> 
> But anything that tidies up that crumbling façade has got to be good even if it is yet another coffee shop.



Yeah, a lot of the stuff they had could be got at Woolworths (except for those tacky waterfall things!).

Struggling to remember what I ever bought in there besides maybe some Christmas decorations and tupperware.  Probably looked in there for throws at one stage.  Possibly bought some batteries or lighters, but otherwise, I'm struggling 

Yeah, I think the important thing is prettifying that particular area under the bridge up as it is very tatty looking.  Fine for side streets etc. but as it is now, it's just an eyesore

Buckets and bins.  I seem to remember they always had loads of buckets and bins by the front door.  Naff animal print throws also springs to mind but I may just be imagining that.  Cheap, crap pillows and cushions that would probably go flat after a week as well, although I didn't buy any so can't be sure of that.  I seem to remember it being on slightly different levels (ie. a slope up to the back bit) but I may be wrong about that as well


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 16, 2011)

Onket said:


> I'd like to see the inside of the place.


When it was the trash shop it had all the ambience of a railway arch lined with dark, mouldy carpet.  I'm not sure that any of the original interior exists.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Struggling to remember what I ever bought in there besides maybe some Christmas decorations


That shop did certainly did fill the gap in the Brixton xmas deco tat market at the time.  I think I still have some lurid green and red cherubs adorning a lilac tinsel wreath somewhere.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> That shop did certainly did fill the gap in the Brixton xmas deco tat market at the time.  I think I still have some lurid green and red cherubs adorning a lilac tinsel wreath somewhere.


 
No waterfall pictures then?  

I reckon they were all bought up by local Chinese takeaways and curry houses


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2011)

According to a property website i saw recently, the inside has been completely gutted to reveal some quite nice brick arches and vaulted ceilings. It's potentially a really nice space (if those pics are accurate.)

But how much coffee do we need in brixton FFS?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> According to a property website i saw recently, the inside has been completely gutted to reveal some quite nice brick arches and vaulted ceilings. It's potentially a really nice space (if those pics are accurate.)
> 
> But how much coffee do we need in brixton FFS?!



I saw one earlier today and wondered if it was the same property.  It was the right number Brixton Road, but I didn't post picture in case I was totally wrong.  Looked lovely and had character though.

This was the picture







Actually it is the same place.  It was in Estates Gazette.  I just can't imagine that arch though.  It's totally thrown me

(I'm thinking that's a view looking towards Brixton Road and that arch may be where you had the sloping floor).  Anyone?

http://www.estatesgazette.com/propertylink/advert/arch_458_460_brixton_road-_brixton_sw9_8ea-3269025.htm


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2011)

That looks about right as there was a raised bit at the back that was accessed through a narrowish door. It already looks a whole load better.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

editor said:


> That looks about right as there was a raised bit at the back that was accessed through a narrowish door. It already looks a whole load better.


 
I've never been in a Costa coffee place.  I'm guessing lots of chrome and glass or wooden tables?  Am I anywhere near?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 16, 2011)

I was in Peckham the other day and there is no coffee anywhere.  How come Brixton is awash with it?


----------



## se5 (Mar 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Word has just reached my ears that the old Homelook building - the knackered old red-shuttered building in the middle of Brixton under the bridge - is going to join the growing throng of coffee shops in Brixton, with work starting on a new Costa in two months (subject to contract).
> 
> Background: http://www.urban75.org/blog/homelooksanders-460-brixton-road-yours-for-9kmonth/


 
Could be worse - at least Costa started as a local Lambeth business - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costa_Coffee


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2011)

se5 said:


> Could be worse - at least Costa started as a local Lambeth business - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costa_Coffee


Ah well if they're _*locals*_, then I for one welcome the return of the conquering coffee kings!

From that link:


> Bruno and Sergio Costa set up their coffee roastery in Lambeth, London in 1971, supplying local caterers and coffee shops with their slow-roasted blend mocha Italia.
> Costa branched out to retailing coffee in 1978, when their first store opened in Vauxhall Bridge Road, London, England.
> In 1995, the business was acquired by Whitbread and is now a subsidiary of Whitbread Company. In 2009 Costa celebrated the opening of their 1000th store in Cardiff, and is consequently the largest coffee chain in the UK


(I'll try and ignore the bit about them being a subsidiary of Whitbread)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Ah well if they're _*locals*_, then I for one welcome the return of the conquering coffee kings!
> 
> From that link:
> (I'll try and ignore the bit about them being a subsidiary of Whitbread)


 
Excellent, and they've done so well as well  

and what a coincidence it's about the only coffee shop I'd like to go in (purely for sitting under the bridge and listening to the trains overhead)

Someone should put up a great big banner saying "Welcome back to Brixton".  I nominate Editor   Will ignore the fact that they started in Vauxhall as it's only up the road


----------



## boohoo (Mar 16, 2011)

I remember going into the building when it was still sanders or whatever jewellers it was then.  (not to buy anything though) I worked at H Samuels and both shops would take the cash to the bank together. It was quite dingy in the building.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 16, 2011)

Homelook was the only place in the area I could find to get a key cut on a Sunday when I locked myself out. I will remember them forever for that (even though they fucked it up completely)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 16, 2011)

I also bought cheap christmas decorations from homelook. I believe it was their tinsel which adorned the midget trees I planted in my garden nine years ago. The trees didn't last either.

_More_ coffee? Bloody hell. We don't need more coffee, how much coffee does Brixton drink? 
I might just stop drinking coffee, if i did I'd be a hell of a lot richer and probably slimmer too as I always have a full fat milky thing with cake or biscuits.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Ah well if they're _*locals*_, then I for one welcome the return of the conquering coffee kings!
> 
> From that link:
> (I'll try and ignore the bit about them being a subsidiary of Whitbread)



Judging by the sub-branch in my work building, Costa coffee is pretty good.

And, strangely, their very first outlet, in vauxhall bridge road, is next door to my last employer. It was exceptional.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 16, 2011)

Which one was Homelook anyway? Basically buckets of shit? I went in when that location smelt of damp and sold buckets of shit.


----------



## Fingers (Mar 16, 2011)

it was also the only place in the area you could buy a bucket of shit on a bank holiday Monday.


----------



## r0bb0 (Mar 16, 2011)

the Costa roastery by old paradise street is in Kennington more than Vauxhall (SE11) and it smell's lovely in the mornings


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 17, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I was in Peckham the other day and there is no coffee anywhere.  How come Brixton is awash with it?



Cos we have more iPhones and iPads. Public consumption of coffee is compulsory if you own one of those.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 17, 2011)

r0bb0 said:


> the Costa roastery by old paradise street is in Kennington more than Vauxhall (SE11) and it smell's lovely in the mornings


 
It took me ages to work out why Newport Street occasionally smelt of roasting coffee...


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Cos we have more iPhones and iPads. Public consumption of coffee is compulsory if you own one of those.


If Apple could build a pop up coffee shop into the iPad 3, people could show off their expensive gadgets _wherever they are!_


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 17, 2011)

interesting... I don't own an i-pad or anything similar and also I don't drink coffee.  I do have a paper diary and I drink tea.  I wonder if there's a correlation?


----------



## ajdown (Mar 17, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I was in Peckham the other day and there is no coffee anywhere.  How come Brixton is awash with it?



Peckham's miles away from Loughborough Junction, whereas it's literally right on Brixton's doorstep.  Lougborough junction is an area _in motion_ you know...


----------



## Greebo (Mar 17, 2011)

Coffee shops seem to be the new nail bars when it comes to use of retail space.  Wonder what'll be the next thing?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Coffee shops seem to be the new nail bars when it comes to use of retail space.  Wonder what'll be the next thing?


 
Cup cake shops, Scotch Egg shops, pie shops?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 17, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> interesting... I don't own an i-pad or anything similar and also I don't drink coffee.  I do have a paper diary and I drink tea.  I wonder if there's a correlation?


 
No. I haven't got an Iphone or Ipad, but I drink loads of coffee and usually write on a PC. I also never go and sit in coffee shops unless I'm going for lunch or it's the only option.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2011)

> But how much coffee do we need in brixton FFS?!



How many people pass through Brixton? How many coffee shops? I suspect the number will run to something like few thousand possible customers per shop.

I never stop for coffee in the shop, just grab a cup and go.

I'm pretty happy about this as Costa are by far and away my favourite chain.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 17, 2011)

Best of a bad lot, fact.


----------



## se5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Theres a photo of the Costa premises on the Lambeth Landmark site:





The Costa Brothers' Coffee Company warehouse in Newport Street, Lambeth. The firm has now also become a leading chain of coffee houses. Photograph dated October 1980.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 17, 2011)

se5 said:


> Theres a photo of the Costa premises on the Lambeth Landmark site:
> 
> 
> The Costa Brothers' Coffee Company warehouse in Newport Street, Lambeth. The firm has now also become a leading chain of coffee houses. Photograph dated October 1980.



Didn't know they were "local".

I alway preferred Nero but I guess Costa is alright too. Better than Weakbucks anyway.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2011)

I think the increased popularity of coffee shops has a bit to do with the growth of freelancers and people able to work at home. If I'm stuck on a writing job, I often go out for a coffee and carry on working in the cafe.


----------



## magneze (Mar 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Cup cake shops, Scotch Egg shops, pie shops?


You can never have enough pie shops. Fact.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 17, 2011)

magneze said:


> You can never have enough pie shops. Fact.


 
Depends how much the pies cost!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2011)

It's probably worth pointing out that Britain used to have loads of coffee houses, and drink more coffee, than tea, so this is a kind of return to an old pattern of consumption.


----------



## Onket (Mar 17, 2011)

magneze said:


> You can never have enough pie shops. Fact.


 
Correct.

A week or so was British Pie Week, too- http://www.britishpieweek.co.uk/


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2011)

Waits for "Go back to Vauxhall. Artfag coffee house. Bring back Homelook" graffiti to be scrawled inside the cafe's toilet.

*look suspiciously at Onket when it appears


----------



## Onket (Mar 17, 2011)

I honestly wasn't the person who did that. I just took a photo!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 17, 2011)

Sure you did. Sure.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 17, 2011)

Didn't coffee shops used to be revolutionary hubs? You know, like back in history wot i never studied.


----------



## Onket (Mar 17, 2011)

For the record-







Not even my handwriting.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 17, 2011)

The Goose?


----------



## Onket (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes.

And is that a willy at the bottom of the pic?


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 17, 2011)

I hope not. Doesn't look good.


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 17, 2011)

Goose did nice veggie burgers I spose.


----------



## miss minnie (Mar 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Yes.
> 
> And is that a willy at the bottom of the pic?


Its a USB flash stick no doubt filled with arty-faggy mp3s.


----------



## Onket (Mar 17, 2011)

More proof- Doesn't look like my willy or my USB flash stick.


----------



## magneze (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a fountain pen.


----------



## Onket (Mar 17, 2011)

Doesn't look like my fountain pen either.


----------



## timmu (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I'll still go to opus or goodbench, but it has to be better than another fried chicken shop...


----------



## fortyplus (Mar 17, 2011)

Every time I've had a costa coffee recently (mostly from motorway services) it has been like dishwater, only more bitter and less aromatic.


----------



## ash (Mar 17, 2011)

Interesting that Coffee shops used to be popular business meeting places (Samuel Pepys era).  There were loads of deals struck and businesses started in the many coffee shops in London.  It seems (as has already been mentioned) that we have done a full circle with all the freelancers working from and having meetings, interviews etc in coffee shops.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 17, 2011)

fortyplus said:


> Every time I've had a costa coffee recently (mostly from motorway services) it has been like dishwater, only more bitter and less aromatic.


 
Does it taste like a relentless drive to maximise shareholder profits by reducing costs?


----------



## IC3D (Mar 17, 2011)

Big New Costa coming to Turnpike Lane too and they have stripped it back to the brickwork, I wonder when they'll plaster them up again. Not to bothered as it was a Burger King and Wood Green is basically a soulless dump.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2012)

It's definitely opening soon as Costa.






http://www.urban75.org/blog/costa-coffee-gets-ready-to-open-in-brixton/


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh cock...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2012)

editor said:


> I think the increased popularity of coffee shops has a bit to do with the growth of freelancers and people able to work at home. If I'm stuck on a writing job, I often go out for a coffee and carry on working in the cafe.



So by reporting the problem you have effectively become the problem?


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So by reporting the problem you have effectively become the problem?


Not if I'm only going to small independent coffee shops, no.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Not if I'm only going to small independent coffee shops, no.



I see 

Shame to see Costa arrive (personally) but not that surprising.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes! Another coffee shop.


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2012)

Better than a boarded up bird poo collector.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2012)

Are there more coffee outlets than nail bars and fried chicken places now?

_I think so.  _


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2012)

Onket said:


> Better than a boarded up bird poo collector.



Only just.


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2012)

That's a 'yes', then.


----------



## tim (Jan 19, 2012)

Onket said:


> Better than a boarded up bird poo collector.



Those arches would have made it a perfect location for an urban bat roost.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2012)

Onket said:


> That's a 'yes', then.



A grudging one


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2012)

It'll be massive compared to starfucks opposite. Great if it could put them out of business.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It'll be massive compared to starfucks opposite. Great if it could put them out of business.



Would you like plague or cholera, sir?  TBH of the two I prefer Costa simply because their coffee is tastier.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Not if I'm only going to small independent coffee shops, no.



Is Costa still independent or is it part of some conglomerate now?
South London firm though innit.
Doubt I'd ever use it when San Marino is just across the street.

Oh and another thing, why the fuck is coffee so expensive in downtown Brixton? I get a proper black coffee (aka Americano) for a quid on Brixton Hill and in Crystal Palace I've sourced a decent Italian place for a quid as well. These places might not be quite as good as the niche Guardian reader shops but still a lot better tasting than Nero not to mention Shitbucks. Seems to be the small independents are pricing at the same level as the chains.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Is Costa still independent or is it part of some conglomerate now?


Part of the enormo multinational Whitbread chain since 1995.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costa_Coffee


----------



## rover07 (Jan 19, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Is Costa still independent or is it part of some conglomerate now?
> South London firm though innit.
> Doubt I'd ever use it when San Marino is just across the street.
> 
> Oh and another thing, why the fuck is coffee so expensive in downtown Brixton? I get a proper black coffee (aka Americano) for a quid on Brixton Hill and in Crystal Palace I've sourced a decent Italian place for a quid as well. These places might not be quite as good as the niche Guardian reader shops but still a lot better tasting than Nero not to mention Shitbucks. Seems to be the small independents are pricing at the same level as the chains.



You're paying for the surroundings not the coffee.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2012)

editor said:


> Part of the enormo multinational Whitbread chain since 1995.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costa_Coffee



That figures. They fucked up beer, now they're fucking with coffee.



rover07 said:


> You're paying for the surroundings not the coffee.



Trouble is, those twee shops are exactly the type of surrounding I do not want to be in.
My preference is an Italian owned and operated one with lots of jabbering going on. Coffee is just black speed at the end of the day.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2012)

Tasty black speed.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It'll be massive compared to starfucks opposite. Great if it could put them out of business.



No chance. There are people who _choose_ to go to Starbucks. Seriously.


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2012)

Shit speed, tbf.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2012)

Onket said:


> Shit speed, tbf.



True. Speed for older people. Can't handle the white stuff any more.


----------



## paolo (Jan 19, 2012)

I will give costa some praise if they keep & restore the Sanders bit above. Not expecting they will though.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 19, 2012)

They kept wood panelling in my localturnedintoacosta and added more.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Is Costa still independent or is it part of some conglomerate now?
> South London firm though innit.
> Doubt I'd ever use it when San Marino is just across the street.
> 
> Oh and another thing, why the fuck is coffee so expensive in downtown Brixton? I get a proper black coffee (aka Americano) for a quid on Brixton Hill and in Crystal Palace I've sourced a decent Italian place for a quid as well. These places might not be quite as good as the niche Guardian reader shops but still a lot better tasting than Nero not to mention Shitbucks. Seems to be the small independents are pricing at the same level as the chains.



Depends where you go innit.  You can get a proper hardcore black coffee for just over a quid at Cafe Max on Station Road.  Nice coffee it is too.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> I will give costa some praise if they keep & restore the Sanders bit above. Not expecting they will though.


They (or Railtrack) have cleaned it up a bit but I don't think it's ever going to be reliving past glories.


----------



## paolo (Jan 19, 2012)

editor said:


> They (or Railtrack) have cleaned it up a bit but I don't think it's ever going to be reliving past glories.



Tbh I was expecting it to be torn off, so that's better than I expected.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 19, 2012)

Onket said:


> Better than a boarded up bird poo collector.


Agreed.


----------



## story (Jan 19, 2012)

Incidentally, that place where San Marino used to be: that little narrow filigreed building opposite FerndaleRoad, almost next to the Beehive: saw it's been scaffolded, anyone know what might be happening there? Hopefully it's being brought back from the dead.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2012)

story said:


> Incidentally, that place where San Marino used to be: that little narrow filigreed building opposite FerndaleRoad, almost next to the Beehive: saw it's been scaffolded, anyone know what might be happening there? Hopefully it's being brought back from the dead.



Don't know.  There were a couple of notices on the scaffolding which I had a nose at in the hope of finding out, but they were just the TFL permission for the scaff to be up.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2012)

story said:


> Incidentally, that place where San Marino used to be: that little narrow filigreed building opposite FerndaleRoad, almost next to the Beehive: saw it's been scaffolded, anyone know what might be happening there? Hopefully it's being brought back from the dead.


Flats I think. They added a big extension around the back.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 19, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Depends where you go innit. You can get a proper hardcore black coffee for just over a quid at Cafe Max on Station Road. Nice coffee it is too.



Keep forgetting about that place. Yeah, I like the coffee there. Pretty hardcore.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2012)

i've seen some photos of the inside of the costa place on some property website ages ago. Quite a nice space IIRC - sort of brick vaulted arches.


----------



## Brix69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Could see the arches when I went past yesterday, looked quite an interesting building inside.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2012)

It's way bigger inside than I remember it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2012)

I was about to have a go at Handpicked Brixton for using Ed's pic on their facebook update but I see the link leads to his blog here.  So I won't.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I was about to have a go at Handpicked Brixton for using Ed's pic on their facebook update but I see the link leads to his blog here. So I won't.


Hmmm. He's actually imported the photo into his Facebook photos page so it appears like his own work. In fact, there's loads of my photos in there.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jan 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Are there more coffee outlets than nail bars and fried chicken places now?



*1661 - London*
*Samuel Pepys:* Evelyn, after the infernal potato fad of the last 50 years, is it possible that this coffee drink will replace it in the nation's affections?
*John Evelyn (for it is he):* Unlikely Sam. The smart money is on infusions of the newly-discovered Jerusalem artichoke sweeping all before it.

And that is how Arti-U-Like took over late Stuart London until the Great Fire wiped them out in enormous balls of methane.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 21, 2012)

> Hmmm. He's actually imported the photo into his Facebook photos page so it appears like his own work. In fact, there's loads of my photos in there.



I honestly thought Handpicked Brixton was Editors day job.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 21, 2012)

just had a look at handpicked brixton facebook page - it's basically all nicked from here.


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> just had a look at handpicked brixton facebook page - it's basically all nicked from here.



Or from the http://eatinbrixton.com/ blog


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> just had a look at handpicked brixton facebook page - it's basically all nicked from here.



You'd have to check timings and twitter and other blogs.  There's a lot of crossover.  Like a post on here of a mystery claw which was I think posted here first and then there, but I think it was on twitter too and that might have been first and got from there to here and there to handpicked separately. It might have started on another blog.  And so on.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> You'd have to check timings and twitter and other blogs. There's a lot of crossover. Like a post on here of a mystery claw which was I think posted here first and then there, but I think it was on twitter too and that might have been first and got from there to here and there to handpicked separately. It might have started on another blog. And so on.


But the photos of mine currently sitting in his Facebook photo collection are absolutely purloined! Oh well.

Loads of stories do get sourced from here and appear on other Brixton blogs/Facebook thingies without a credit.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 21, 2012)

editor said:


> But the photos of mine currently sitting in his Facebook photo collection are absolutely purloined! Oh well.
> 
> Loads of stories do get sourced from here and appear on other Brixton blogs/Facebook thingies without a credit.



Isn't Handpicked a company or some kind of corporate blog? There's Handpicked pages for lots of other areas too.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 21, 2012)

editor said:


> But the photos of mine currently sitting in his Facebook photo collection are absolutely purloined! Oh well.
> 
> Loads of stories do get sourced from here and appear on other Brixton blogs/Facebook thingies without a credit.



How do you know the owner of Handpicked Brixton is a he? And out of curiosity, do you feel that Handpicked Brixton has brought you more web traffic?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2012)

editor said:


> But the photos of mine currently sitting in his Facebook photo collection are absolutely purloined! Oh well.
> 
> Loads of stories do get sourced from here and appear on other Brixton blogs/Facebook thingies without a credit.



Yeah, was just saying generally.  Might be worth having a word.  Dunno.  That costa one links to the blog so if people click on the link rather than just post on the pic it brings them to urban which is not a bad thing.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> How do you know the owner of Handpicked Brixton is a he? And out of curiosity, do you feel that Handpicked Brixton has brought you more web traffic?


Nothing noticeable showing in my logs, although my work has undeniably brought him more traffic.


----------



## hassan (Jan 22, 2012)

Ah I was thinking about this place a while ago after walking past and looking at the red door on the side. I used to go there when I was a kid and they used to sell random bricabrac, etc . It seems all of my family forgot this store even existed.


----------



## mizfick (Feb 4, 2012)

Only one solution to this if you really love Brixton and don't want it to get homogenised like every British town: step outside, go support your local shops and cafes, San Marino to the tiny Portuguese cafes, to buying some veg in the market to the fishmongers. Costa Coffee is fatty, milky and flavourless - why would you ever choose this over a proper European coffee up the road is beyond me. Don't go to Costa Coffee! Rant over.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

mizfick said:


> Only one solution to this if you really love Brixton and don't want it to get homogenised like every British town: step outside, go support your local shops and cafes, San Marino to the tiny Portuguese cafes, to buying some veg in the market to the fishmongers. Costa Coffee is fatty, milky and flavourless - why would you ever choose this over a proper European coffee up the road is beyond me. Don't go to Costa Coffee! Rant over.


I don't think many people on these boards were planning on going to Costa anyway


----------



## Laughing Toad (Feb 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't think many people on these boards were planning on going to Costa anyway


McDonald's is cheaper, and open longer. Double


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> McDonald's is cheaper, and open longer. Double


If you love disgusting vile coffee in a dire plastic room - go for it. Enjoy!


----------



## paolo (Feb 4, 2012)

I've had their coffee as a freebie with breakfast, and it's not as dire as it used to be.

But to go there *for* a coffee? I'd do that as soon as I'd pop into KFC for a pint.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 4, 2012)

They serve pints at KFC?


----------



## slcr (Feb 28, 2012)

I went in there this morning for a cup of tea.  It's a beautiful (and really large) space.  Original brick arches, red and yellow chairs, two different levels.


----------



## Onket (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm going to go in just to have a look around.

They do service pints in Speedy Noodle, by the way. Cheaper than The Albert.


----------



## supercity (Feb 28, 2012)

Stuck my head round the door yesterday. They've done a really good job on making the place look beautiful, and left exposed the fantastic brickwork of the railway arches. All it needs now is a window. I won't be going there, but it looks nice.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

Shame the frontage looks so crap. The black tiling looks nice, but most of the front looks like a big billboard.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Shame the frontage looks so crap. The black tiling looks nice, but most of the front looks like a big billboard.


 
I don't get the frontage, it's weird.

On balance, I'm pleased an empty and prominent site has been taken over - even if by a corporate.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'm going to go in just to have a look around.
> 
> They do service pints in Speedy Noodle, by the way. Cheaper than The Albert.


 
Cheaper than the £2.65 pints of Carlsberg in the Albert ?


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Cheaper than the £2.65 pints of Carlsberg in the Albert ?


Albert's got £1.99 pints!


----------



## Ms T (Feb 29, 2012)

leanderman said:


> I don't get the frontage, it's weird.
> 
> On balance, I'm pleased an empty and prominent site has been taken over - even if by a corporate.


It is weird - I assumed it hadn't opened yet until I saw the open door and popped in to have a look.  It's nice inside, but I will be sticking to local businesses like the Feds or Cafe Sitifis for my coffee fix.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

I was convinced that it hadn't opened either. I can't think why there's no windows in the front.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I was convinced that it hadn't opened either. I can't think why there's no windows in the front.


It's for anonymity. So that Urban members who go there don't get spotted. It's a public service provision.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Hmmm. He's actually imported the photo into his Facebook photos page so it appears like his own work. In fact, there's loads of my photos in there.


Just have a quiet word if you're not happy. I think it would be pretty unwise of them to really piss you off.

I don't really understand what it is they're trying to do - it does come across like it's trying to be some kind of business but there can't be any money in it and they spend a fair bit of time doing it.

Their FB page says "We are not necessarily affiliated with any of the websites that we link to nor do we have a website at this time. However, if you have any queries or enquiries please email us at: info@likely.co." [sic]


----------



## Crispy (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Albert's got £1.99 pints!


1.79 IPA right now O_O


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 29, 2012)

PS there only seems to be a Handpicked London and a Handpicked Brixton on FB, so I'm guessing it's the same person, who lives in Brixton.

E2A I take this back as there are quite a few others on Twitter: Dalston, Clapham, Soho, Peckham, Notting Hill, Greenwich, Hackney and Camden.

MUST be some kind of business, with an inexplicable business model.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> ... I can't think why there's no windows in the front.


 
I guess it's something to do with the Victorians building a solid column of bricks to hold up the railway line.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

happyshopper said:


> I guess it's something to do with the Victorians building a solid column of bricks to hold up the railway line.


Not so: Previous stores there had a glass frontage:  












http://www.urban75.org/blog/homelooksanders-460-brixton-road-yours-for-9kmonth/


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

In fact, in this photo you can just make out that it once had an attractive arched glass frontage.


----------



## Onket (Feb 29, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Cheaper than the £2.65 pints of Carlsberg in the Albert ?


 
Well, I'm sure it was, but I went in there today and their pints now cost £3. So I apologise.

For the record, though, the £1.99 IPA doesn't really count as you'd have to drink about 20 to feel any effect from the alcohol.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Not so: Previous stores there had a glass frontage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But IIRC most of the glazing underneath the bridge was only onto display windows. There were two very shallow ones on either side, which backed onto the solid brick of the bridge abutment. I suspect these could only be maintained from outside, which was why subsequent tenants gave up on them, and kept them covered with blank screening.

The deeper recessed central window occupied the central arch (brickwork revealed by the recent works) that used to be highlighted in the original Edwardian shopfront but was then covered up when Sanders "modernised" their shopfront in the 30s.
I think this was serviced by a very small central door, that almost certainly would not comply with building regs as an exit from a restaurant.

So I don't think that there is any way you could get a direct view into the coffee shop interior.

But that is no reason for not having dummied up some interesting local history displays to go with the replica 30s granite shopfront rather than that bland corporate vinyl that Costa have lined the new "windows" with.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2012)

You're probably spot on. This pic (from 2004) is a little inconclusive though, as it appears to show a fair bit of depth in the display (certainly enough for some sort of attractive display in place of the vinyl advert that's now there) and I can't work out what's behind the curtain. 'Tis a shocking display though!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 29, 2012)

Having a non-glass frontage saves on replacing it when it gets smashed in riots though


----------



## slcr (Feb 29, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Having a non-glass frontage saves on replacing it when it gets smashed in riots though


 
It makes the interior more peaceful, not being able to see the world go by.  I reckon it's a design choice.  Agree with the ed they could do something more interesting than the branded frontage though - maybe they will.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 29, 2012)

I shall have a look on Friday on passing.  I may even pop in, although as I'll have already had a Costa Coffee, that day, not sure I'm willing to fork out for a second one


----------



## Rushy (Feb 29, 2012)

Did anyone else win a free coffee on the scratch-its being handed out to celebrate the opening?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 1, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Did anyone else win a free coffee on the scratch-its being handed out to celebrate the opening?



No. But I bought a pretty horrible coffee. 

Lang Rabbie is right about the brickwork. It's solid. No chance of windowage.


----------



## NSM (Mar 6, 2012)

Just been to the new Costa - huge inside with lots of tables and good atmosphere! I loved it! Plus they didn't make me wait for 20 minutes to get my coffe like federation coffe ..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

NSM said:


> Just been to the new Costa - huge inside with lots of tables and good atmosphere! I loved it! Plus they didn't make me wait for 20 minutes to get my coffe like federation coffe ..


 
Do you work there?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2012)

NSM said:


> Just been to the new Costa - huge inside with lots of tables and good atmosphere! I loved it! Plus they didn't make me wait for 20 minutes to get my coffe like federation coffe ..


 

Hi! Good! It's about time these national chains started showing the independents what's what, What!  They've had it all their own way for far too long! 

I see you're new! Welcome!


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2012)

NSM said:


> Just been to the new Costa - huge inside with lots of tables and good atmosphere! I loved it! Plus they didn't make me wait for 20 minutes to get my coffe like federation coffe ..


 
Yes but the 20 minute wait at Federation is worth it for the extra 'e'.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 6, 2012)

Winot said:


> Yes but the 20 minute wait at Federation is worth it for the extra 'e'.


 
MDMAfee ? excellent brew

Does it really take more than two minutes to get a coffee at Federation?


----------



## gabi (Mar 6, 2012)

they do take their good time, yes. but it's very good.


----------



## ash (Mar 6, 2012)

They





NSM said:


> Just been to the new Costa - huge inside with lots of tables and good atmosphere! I loved it! Plus they didn't make me wait for 20 minutes to get my coffe like federation coffe ..





NSM said:


> Just been to the new Costa - huge inside with lots of tables and good atmosphere! I loved it! Plus they didn't make me wait for 20 minutes to get my coffe like federation coffe ..



They can't make a proper cup of tea though, very disappointing. I am getting a bit fed up taking tea back because the milk is added before there has been any attempt at the brewing process. Does any one in these chains know how to make tea. They are trained in all the barrist steaming, banging and faffing it cant be too difficult to teach them to make an honest cuppa. I will be sticking to San Marino.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 6, 2012)

ash said:


> They can't make a proper cup of tea though, very disappointing....
> 
> Does any one in these chains know how to make tea.


 
Indeed.

We need to have more 'tea instructors' with white coats, implausible accents and even more implausible eyebrows spreading the word


----------



## ash (Mar 6, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Indeed.
> 
> We need to have more 'tea instructors' with white coats, implausible accents and even more implausible eyebrows spreading the word




"here here old chap". I am finding myself instructing in the art of tea making:
Can you Brew the tea before you put the milk in. I am sure that I am seen as impausable or a bit eccentric. Do you like your tea strong?  No I just like a bit of tea in the milky water!!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 7, 2012)

NSM said:


> Just been to the new Costa - huge inside with lots of tables and good atmosphere! I loved it! Plus they didn't make me wait for 20 minutes to get my coffe like federation coffe ..


 
How come there aren't any windows ?   I thought people would love to pear out and watch the junction hussle.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 7, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> How come there aren't any windows ?  I thought people would love to pear out and watch the junction hussle.


 


lang rabbie said:


> But IIRC most of the glazing underneath the bridge was only onto display windows. There were two very shallow ones on either side, which backed onto the solid brick of the bridge abutment. I suspect these could only be maintained from outside, which was why subsequent tenants gave up on them, and kept them covered with blank screening.
> 
> The deeper recessed central window occupied the central arch (brickwork revealed by the recent works) that used to be highlighted in the original Edwardian shopfront but was then covered up when Sanders "modernised" their shopfront in the 30s.
> I think this was serviced by a very small central door, that almost certainly would not comply with building regs as an exit from a restaurant.
> ...


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2012)

Nipped in yesterday to see what the interior was like.

Looks like a McDonalds, basically. Nothing particularly wrong with that, I spose, but it's not the most comfortable or relaxing of environments.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

I might give it a go later on today or tomorrow.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Nipped in yesterday to see what the interior was like.
> 
> Looks like a McDonalds, basically. Nothing particularly wrong with that, I spose, but it's not the most comfortable or relaxing of environments.



That's odd. I'd have expected it to look like a Costa Coffee.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> How come there aren't any windows ?   I thought people would love to pear out and watch the junction hussle.



This has been covered above. Please return to the thread when you have put in the correct level of effort.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> That's odd. I'd have expected it to look like a Costa Coffee.


 
It's all the same ikeatastic brightness and shapes these days, isn't it.


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's all the same ikeatastic brightness and shapes these days, isn't it.



I thought Costas were all browniness. 

I must pop in and have a look.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

Someone could go really mental and ask the manager if they know why the frontage is the frontage...

Seemed pretty bog standard inside. The back bit was quiet.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Mar 7, 2012)

Onket said:


> Nipped in yesterday to see what the interior was like.
> 
> Looks like a McDonalds, basically. Nothing particularly wrong with that, I spose, but it's not the most comfortable or relaxing of environments.


The inside is bog standard:

but don't dispair, they have a copy of the Daily Mail you can read while you drink your coffee.















 ,


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2012)

How disappointing.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 7, 2012)

It'll look nicer when they finish the pointing.

I know it's a bit sad but I quite like upstairs at Morleys...


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Brickwork looks nice.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> View attachment 17268 ,


 
Oh, kiddie chairs.  How lovely


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> Brickwork looks nice.


 
That's the only reason I'm going to go and visit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

Lots of different style and colour chairs.  All looks a bit mish-mashy to me


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lots of different style and colour chairs.  All looks a bit mish-mashy to me



It's de-rigeur for 'casual environments' these days. Born out of the early days of venues being kitted out by young start ups, using a rag tag of second hand furniture. The look was, originally, the polar opposite of corporate. Of course, like all these kind of things, it's been coopted by corporates wanting to be cool.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> It's de-rigeur for 'casual environments' these days. Born out of the early days of venues being kitted out by young start ups, using a rag tag of second hand furniture. The look was, originally, the polar opposite of corporate. Of course, like all these kind of things, it's been coopted by corporates wanting to be cool.


 
I see.

Still don't like it


----------



## paolo (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I see.
> 
> Still don't like it



This either makes you pre-cool, or post-cool.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

paolo said:


> This either makes you pre-cool, or post-cool.


 
hm, which is best?


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2012)

I am.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 7, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hm, which is best?


There's one way to find out - *FIGHT!  *


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2012)

Greebo said:


> There's one way to find out - *FIGHT!  *


 
Who do I have to fight?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 8, 2012)

Laughing Toad said:


> View attachment 17266


 
I've just read the words on the hoarding for the first time:
"Saving the world from mediocre coffee" _Really . _


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I've just read the words on the hoarding for the first time:
> "Saving the world from mediocre coffee" _Really . _


 
I'd say not, myself.


----------



## Frumious B. (Mar 8, 2012)

I had a flat white there yesterday. It was OK, just. I like the brickwork and the comfy chairs, but I felt very cut off from Brixton. I suppose that could be just what you need if you want some peace and quiet.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

I took a look inside. It's massive!


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I've just read the words on the hoarding for the first time:
> "Saving the world from mediocre coffee" _Really . _


 
One of my pet hates about Costa coffee - there's no end of vacuous marketing lines on everything. In the windows, on the shelves, seems like it's everywhere.

One I remember: "Real Coffee. Real Food. Real People."

_Real People_  wtf does that mean?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

paolo said:


> One of my pet hates about Costa coffee - there's no end of vacuous marketing lines on everything. In the windows, on the shelves, seems like it's everywhere.
> 
> One I remember: "Real Coffee. Real Food. Real People."
> 
> _Real People_  wtf does that mean?


 
What's real food then?  Muffins, flapjacks and a few rolls


----------



## paolo (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's real food then? Muffins, flapjacks and a few rolls


 
Meaningless isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

paolo said:


> Meaningless isn't it?


 
Yep and expensive


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

I meant to add, "massive _and_ a bit soul destroying." The lack of windows, curious two tier arrangement and regimented rows of chairs and tables gives it all the ambience of an airport waiting lounge.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2012)

paolo said:


> One of my pet hates about Costa coffee - there's no end of vacuous marketing lines on everything. In the windows, on the shelves, seems like it's everywhere.
> 
> One I remember: "Real Coffee. Real Food. Real People."
> 
> _Real People_  wtf does that mean?


There's more:
"Making a cup of coffee is an art"
"Some things are worth waiting for"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

editor said:


> There's more:
> "Making a cup of coffee is an art"
> "Some things are worth waiting for"


 
They are not worth waiting for.

I'd rather have an instant coffee when I'm in a rush than wait impatiently while they do all their faffing about


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

Worth waiting for.  Sounds like Guinness


----------



## Onket (Mar 15, 2012)

It is a Guinness one, isn't it? Or have they nicked it?

My sister in law works at Costa and you will be unsurprised to learn that they are not the best employers out there. Maybe that's just her particular shop/branch/whatever it is.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yep and expensive


 
To be fair, no more pricey than Federation Coffee. Anything over 70p and yer 'aving a laugh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> To be fair, no more pricey than Federation Coffee. Anything over 70p and yer 'aving a laugh.


 
Well I've never had a Federation Coffee.   I only drink coffee in hospital and KCH has Costa


----------



## felixgolightly (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't do it, no amount of fine brickwork is worth such dreadful coffee.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

DietCokeGirl said:


> To be fair, no more pricey than Federation Coffee. Anything over 70p and yer 'aving a laugh.


You're inevitably having a shit cup of coffee for under 70p too.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 26, 2012)

The vinyl is starting to look grubby already - they need a window cleaner to wash it down!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2012)

I took a look inside. Veh meh.







http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-look-inside-the-new-costa-coffee-brixton-road-brixton-sw9/


----------



## gabi (Apr 2, 2012)

I popped in on the weekend. seems fine to me. 

i like federation but it can get pretty manic in there given how much time they take over making their coffee... costa was very chilled in comparison. obv the quality of the actual coffee was nowhere near as good, but the ambience was much more suited to an olympic sized hangover.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

The lack of windows in Costa make it feel weirdly isolated. Do. Not. Like.


----------



## gabi (Apr 2, 2012)

yeh. i spose the only thing i really liked about it was that we were the only people in there 

the brickwork was nice tho. would make a cool bar actually.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 2, 2012)

editor said:


> You're inevitably having a shit cup of coffee for under 70p too.


 
Just had a great double macchiato for £1.10 admittedly in the Palace but if I had wanted to I could have paid £1.90 for a single a few doors down in a place that purports all this hand-crafted speciality bobbins. 
Some coffee prices are just stupid.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

editor said:


> The lack of windows in Costa make it feel weirdly isolated. Do. Not. Like.


I noticed the lack of windows while going past on the 133 yesterday. Why aren't there any? I mean; there's not exactly A View but still - people watching!!


----------



## gabi (Apr 2, 2012)

coz the actual coffee shop is up the back. up a long hallway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

gabi said:


> coz the actual coffee shop is up the back. up a long hallway.


 
What's near the window then? Seats, surely?


----------



## gabi (Apr 2, 2012)

not sure.. oh maybe you're right.. looking at ed's pic here... i wasnt paying much attention and just sat at the back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

It's INCONCEIVABLE that the windows should be covered up!


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

The frontage is a terrible idea. Makes the place look closed.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 2, 2012)

I walked past this today. The open door makes it clear that it's open, and I guess they're happy enough with that. The point of the frontage though, I reckon, isn't to invite Brixton in, but to keep Brixton out - so it's almost like a gated cafe, like Brixton Village. You go into Costa to escape Brixton. Having a see through window would destroy that. 

May sound like lunatic logic, but why else have a front like that?


----------



## clandestino (Apr 2, 2012)

Also I imagine some bright spark at head office said: "You know if we don't have windows then they can't be smashed during the next riot. Think ahead, people, think ahead..."


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

*gasp* really?


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

ianw said:


> Also I imagine some bright spark at head office said: "You know if we don't have windows then they can't be smashed during the next riot. Think ahead, people, think ahead..."


That's more my suspicion, ridiculous though it seems.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2012)

ianw said:


> Also I imagine some bright spark at head office said: "You know if we don't have windows then they can't be smashed during the next riot. Think ahead, people, think ahead..."


 
Post 157 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-brixton-road-sw9.270967/page-6#post-10961334


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Having a non-glass frontage saves on replacing it when it gets smashed in riots though


That's stupid but I supposed the view directly across the road is the boarded up Footlocker...?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2012)

It's because the front of the unit is a solid brick wall that holds up the railway. Windows are impossible.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> That's stupid but I supposed the view directly across the road is the boarded up Footlocker...?


 
Nah, it's the mobile phone shops


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's because the front of the unit is a solid brick wall that holds up the railway. Windows are impossible.


 
Wait - didn't the previous shops have windows?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait - didn't the previous shops have windows?


 
No.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait - didn't the previous shops have windows?


Display cases, yes. The shop front was a couple of feet in front of the wall.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It's because the front of the unit is a solid brick wall that holds up the railway. Windows are impossible.


 
I don't think whatever the frontage is made of at the moment is super sturdy, so nice theory but it would be a solid brick wall if that were the case. As you can see from Ed's pic above, it's not.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh OK.

Carry on then


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2012)

From the planning application:

 

Solid. Apart from that little tunnel in the middle.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Some cunnning lighting and mirrors could have made the frontage much more appealing. Even this looks more inviting than the dull billboard they now have:


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2012)

The first floor had (4) conventional windows at some point, though?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 2, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> The first floor had (4) conventional windows at some point, though?


Do you mean where it says "Qualified Opticians" "Diamond Merchants" and so on?
I very much doubt it.

ETA: I _really _should be working


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep,it was an opinion derived from the ballustrade (two with, two without), I suppose... but then I don't know a lot...

Bit noisy for residential on the first floor, perhaps


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

Given the shape of the interior arches, I'd say it was highly improbable that there was any space above.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 2, 2012)

True dat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2012)

Crispy said:


> D
> ETA: I _really _should be working


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2012)

For some reason, the blog piece I wrote about Costa last week has proved very popular today, with over a 1,000 views. How odd.

http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-look-inside-the-new-costa-coffee-brixton-road-brixton-sw9/


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2012)

Did you mean 'novelty tat' rather than "tut", also "oppressive place to tarry"?

/skim read


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Did you mean 'novelty tat' rather than "tut", also "oppressive place to tarry"?
> 
> /skim read


No, I meant tut.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess that's Hackney Jewish/Yiddish slang from his yoof. Presumably an abbreviation of 'tookus'.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 5, 2012)

editor said:


> For some reason, the blog piece I wrote about Costa last week has proved very popular today, with over a 1,000 views. How odd.
> 
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-look-inside-the-new-costa-coffee-brixton-road-brixton-sw9/


Costa head office must have emailed the link round to their staff...


----------

